# Hydration



## hbarney1 (Jan 4, 2019)

I need a quick refresher on IV hydration:

Rocephin (IVP)- 15:32=17:58 96365/96366
Sodium Chloride: 15:00-17:58 96361

Since the Sodium Chloride is performed by itself for 30 minutes I am able to add the 96361?


----------



## ens555 (Jan 6, 2019)

*IV hydration*

You are able to code 96361 because you have 32 minutes; 30 would not do.  My answer is based  on one  IV  site.

ens555


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 7, 2019)

hbarney1 said:


> I need a quick refresher on IV hydration:
> 
> Rocephin (IVP)- 15:32=17:58 96365/96366
> Sodium Chloride: 15:00-17:58 96361
> ...



Since the length of time exceeds 30 minutes, it meets the requirement for coding 96361, however, I would code this only if there was a separate order for hydration and/or if the documentation supports that the hydration was medically necessary and separate from the service of the infusion.  Per CPT instruction, infusion of drugs may "_require pre- and/or post-hydration to be given in order to avoid specific toxicities. A minimum time duration of 31 minutes of hydration infusion is required to report the service. However, the *hydration codes 96360 or 96361 are not used when the purpose of the intravenous fluid is to "keep open" an IV line prior or subsequent to a therapeutic infusion*, or as a free-flowing IV during chemotherapy or other therapeutic infusion."_


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Feb 27, 2019)

*Hydration with IVPB same site*

Hydration performed concurrently to IVPB is not separately reported so I will go with only 96365 and 96366
Abhishek CCS, CPC


----------

